
Developer jobs in North Carolina - potbelly83
Currently a software developer (C++ linux backend) in NYC. Looking to move out of the state due to long commute times and high taxes. Was thinking about North Carolina, specifically around either the research triangle area or Charlotte.<p>A quick google search tells me there are developer jobs there, but I&#x27;d like to know if the industry is growing there, and what skills employees are generally looking for. Also is 6 figure comp the norm or exception?
======
PaulHoule
I am always hearing about people doing stuff in Research Triangle Park, not so
much Charlotte. Ping me.

